# Question about WMV / FLASH Movies



## howard.a.s (Jul 22, 2005)

Two questions in one really.

First, I have a .wmv file that I'd like to play on a web page that I'm creating. As I'm not very tekkie, I'd have to say that the actual screen dimensions of the said movie are approx 6 inches by 6 inches when played on my PC using media player, although I expect the dimensions depend upon the monitor settings.

If I get as far as actually displaying the movie on my page, it would need to be much smaller - probably about 3 inches square.

Now I have seen websites that seem to have embedded a miniature player on their page, complete with play, pause buttons, but I haven't got a clue how to do this, or how to re-size my movie to fit the player (or does the movie automatically scale down to fit the size of player chosen?). Can anyone here tell me where I should look for information on how to achieve this?

Second, I have a flash intro that came as part of a template I purchased a while back. I have the editable file for the intro, which I can open using Flash. Mind you, that's about as far as my knowledge takes me!

I would like to make the entire flash intro smaller in overall dimension, so I could use it elsewhere on the same site. I would also like to have the intro loop over and over continuosly, instead of reaching the end and just stopping. Can you tell me if either/both of these operations can be carried out easily?

I don't mind if the intro could even be placed into a player and resized accordingly, as in my first question. Is this possible?

I had a dabble with Flash editor, making certain that I was working on a copy of the original file, so as to not destroy the original if it all went horribly wrong.

I managed to change some wording, remove/replace parts of the intro, but when I tried to change dimensions, the whole thing threw a wobbly!!!

Is there any easy way, or am I just crazy?!


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Try using the OBJECT tag for embedding the WMV file.

Peace...


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

For question 1, embedding media into your site you can copy the code below into your web page and replace *yourvideo.wmv* with your own file name.

```
<OBJECT ID="MediaPlayer" WIDTH="192" HEIGHT="190" CLASSID="CLSID:22D6F312-B0F6-11D0-94AB-0080C74C7E95"
STANDBY="Loading Windows Media Player components..." TYPE="application/x-oleobject">
<PARAM NAME="FileName" VALUE="yourvideo.wmv">
<PARAM name="autostart" VALUE="false">
<PARAM name="ShowControls" VALUE="true">
<param name="ShowStatusBar" value="false">
<PARAM name="ShowDisplay" VALUE="false">
<EMBED TYPE="application/x-mplayer2" SRC="yourvideo.wmv" NAME="MediaPlayer"
WIDTH="192" HEIGHT="190" ShowControls="1" ShowStatusBar="0" ShowDisplay="0" autostart="0"> </EMBED>
</OBJECT>
```
You can change the size by changing the *WIDTH="192" HEIGHT="190" * in both of the areas in that code to the appropriate size you want.

For the flash movie, just place the same movie into the page (copy the html in your entry page) and resize it (same way, changing the size attributes in the code) then add loop to the settings;

```
<object classid="clsid:D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" codebase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=7,0,19,0" width="431" height="420">
      <param name="movie" value="path/to/file.swf" />
      <param name="quality" value="high" /><param name="LOOP" value="true" />
      <embed src="path/to/file.swf" width="431" height="420" loop="true" quality="high" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" type="application/x-shockwave-flash"></embed>
</object><
```
Need more help, post back


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Hey Sequal7, is "TYPE="application/x-oleobject" an appropriate MIME type for the video? That looks a bit Windows-centric and I do believe people can view embedded WMV files on non-Windows platforms.

EDIT: Looks like *video/x-ms-wmv* is a more platform neutral MIME type.

http://www.alistapart.com/articles/byebyeembed
http://support.mozilla.com/tiki-view_forum_thread.php?locale=en-US&forumId=1&comments_parentId=3398
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/288102

Peace...


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

I just prefer it since most prominent OS is Windoze unfortunately.
Mozi also uses the activeX plugin and will play it fine with that type. (alot of browsers use the mozi plugin.)

You can use for player;
application/x-drm
application/x-drm-v2
application/asx (metafile)
application/x-mplayer2
application/x-ms-wmp (force V11)
video/x-ms-wmv (audio or video)
video/x-ms-wmx (media reserved)
video/x-ms-wm (media reserved alt)

For audio;
audio/x-ms-wax
audio/x-ms-wma

Legacy;
video/x-ms-asf
video/x-ms-asf-plugin


----------



## howard.a.s (Jul 22, 2005)

Once again, the members of Tech Support Guy save the day! 

Seriously though, I am amazed at the sheer level of knowledge that some of you guys have. 

Tell you what, trying to work with CSS and HTML for a few hours is enough to give me a headache, so goodness only knows how you have all managed to learn so much.

Still, I'm not complaining, as you've managed to help me understand and expand my knowledge, and that's what the forum is all about.

Many, many thanks to all concerned.


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

tomdkat said:


> EDIT: Looks like *video/x-ms-wmv* is a more platform neutral MIME type.


Very standard code for mixed content, we are better than that and should be application specific. 

Glad you got it figured out though *howard.a.s.* ..... seriously!

Cheers


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

howard.a.s said:


> Tell you what, trying to work with CSS and HTML for a few hours is enough to give me a headache, so goodness only knows how you have all managed to learn so much.


I take strong meds to deal with my headaches. 



Sequal7 said:


> Very standard for mixed content, we are better than than and should be application specific.


I see. I think I'll continue to be "worse" than your standard then. 

Peace...


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

Nah, your better than that, I see your pith and vigor........


----------

